# NAATI approved translator for Urdu



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi All,

This is especially for those who have already launched their applications from Pakistan but I would appreciate responses from others as well. Can you guys recommend a NAATI approved translator from translation of my Birth Certificate from Urdu to English? I am situated in Karachi, Pakistan so please take this into account. Many thanks!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we are from India and we had to use one too for translation from hindi to english, wew did not use a NAATI approved translator, we just googled and went to the closest ones. There were a few who worked online as well and we got one document translated by them.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You need to use NAATI approved inside AU, outside AU you may use any professional translating agency.


----------

